# Help with abbreviations



## dmharris (May 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and to time share ownership.

Is there a place to see definitions for all the abbreviations ya'll are using?  Like what's AC (not air conditioning)? 

Thanks in advance, 

Diane


----------



## Makai Guy (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, folks throw around abbreviations and acronyms pretty readily around here.  Sometimes I don't know what they're talking about, either.

AC is probably Accomodation Certificate (an Interval International, or II, thing).

Please see this similar thread in the Newbies forum:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25304


----------



## dmharris (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Doug,

I saw someone else wants the same information.  Perhaps others can add to the list already created for us newbies.

Best,

Diane


----------



## dmharris (May 29, 2006)

Talking to myself here, but thought others might benefit from my learnings:

EOY = every other year!  

EY - every year

Who can add more that aren't defined on the above thread?

Thanks bunches!

Diane


----------

